# germany



## jeffro

going to the Dusseldorf show in 3 weeks time and then off to italy now have just found out i will need a sticker to go in my window or face a fine then i will need something called a go box to travel am i having a nightmare!


----------



## bognormike

hi Jeffro

have a look in Germany forum for umwelt zones and go box in Austria forum. is your van over 3.5 tons? you'll need a go box in Austria.


----------



## jeffro

Yes its over three and a half tons and i am going to Austria or i was .Things are getting complicated !Do they need these things when they visit us?


----------



## bognormike

no, but we don't have a gert big mountain range to get through. Gets a bit expensive to drill tunnels :roll:


----------



## jeffro

So i have to go through these tunnels then and if i have a go box i dont have to pay any more ?


----------



## bognormike

mostly, you'll have to check with them


----------



## stewartwebr

We travelled through Austria a few years ago to visit relatives who live in Budensdorf, not far from Villach on the south. It turned out to be a very expensive trip 8O 

Putting the cost to one side, the documentation was the most difficult part for me. I'm not sure how old your vehicle is, ours was a 2010 Tag Axle Chieftain at the time. The log book had no record of the Euro Class stamped on it. This is required for the retailer who gives you the go box to set the tarrif per Km. I had to contact Autotrail who put me in contact with a guy at Fiat who eventually sent me the required cert to show it was a Euro 4 engine. The best at the time, so least expensive.

On ariving in Austria we stopped at the motorway sevices that was indicated on the motorway signs as a place to purchase the Go Box. We presented our papers and the completed form, along with, I think min payment of 80Euros, which will have changed by now. You had to set it up to the amount of axles on the van. It bleeps everytime you go under one of the gantries. You would be supprised how quickly it uses the credit.

The getting of the Go Box was very simple, if you do your homework and get all the required paperwork. It was getting the paperwork that caused the issues for me.

If you do a search there is a lot written about it from people a lot more experienced than I

Don't be put off, if the cost is not an issue and you have all the required documents it is very simple in Austria. We really enjoyed the country very clean friendly place with great campsites and the views are stunning...enjoy

Stewart


----------



## stewartwebr

Forgot to mention, we will also be at the Dusseldorf show. Not sure what dates yet, but crossing straight after the Malvern Show.

We might see you there ;-)

Stewart


----------



## jeffro

Thanks for that in my acsi book it just says the go box is available at the border and i have to order the umwelt sticker asap have i left it to late ?


----------



## stewartwebr

jeffro said:


> Thanks for that in my ACSI Book [MHF Link] it just says the go box is available at the border and i have to order the umwelt sticker asap have i left it to late ?


I would not get too concerned about the umwelt sticker. You can get them in 100's of places provided you have you log book with you and 5 Euros. I think I have bought about 4 of them for different vans and the odd occassion when I have taken cars across.

The Go Box is very simple to get at the border, PROVIDED you have the correct paperwork. Do you have the Certificate of Conformity for your van? That is where I really struggled as outlined in my original post. The Log Book is not sufficient, the alternative being they programme the box to the highest emmissions level...you don't want that!


----------



## Zebedee

jeffro said:


> So i have to go through these tunnels then and if i have a go box i dont have to pay any more ?


Do you have to go through the tunnels?

If it's a lot cheaper to go over the top, that's what I would do - assuming I had the time. Going over an alpine pass is one of the great pleasures of motoring, even in a motorhome.

There's no experience quite like it. :wink:

Dave


----------



## jeffro

No i dont have the certificate and the other problem is its not just me going there is two other motorhomes also have been on the german site and they want 40 euros plus 20 for postage for the umwelt sticker and filling out the online form came to a stop at the engine kw .What if we just bypass the cities which we will do anyway ?


----------



## selstrom

It would be a lot cheaper to access Italy via Switzerland using Goddart Tunnel.


----------



## aultymer

> No i dont have the certificate and the other problem is its not just me going there is two other motorhomes also have been on the german site and they want 40 euros plus 20 for postage for the umwelt sticker and filling out the online form came to a stop at the engine kw .What if we just bypass the cities which we will do anyway ?


You cannot be serious!!!! 20 Euro for postage?? Ryanair flights can be had for that!!

Do a bit more searching for the Umwelt stickers. 
They are only 6Euro each. DO NOT buy through any agency! Go direct to KOLN or BERLIN city websites and buy there.


----------



## erneboy

You won't need a GoBox unless you go on toll roads. We went through the whole GoBox thing without knowing our emissions class and it was expensive. Next time no toll roads for us, Alan.


----------



## olley

Berlin website: https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php

Ian


----------



## jeffro

Yes thanks found that site but the six euros is for berlin and i dont want to go there


----------



## aultymer

Do a bit more research - it does not matter where you buy it.
Once you have it it will do for ALL German cities.


----------



## Ollie33

Sorry to hi jack your post Do I need an umwelt sticker if I want to go to Berlin or do I just go.

Also what would be my best route.


----------



## erneboy

Yes but only for some cities, Berlin included I seem to remember. German roads are great, choose what suits you, we tend to amble along quiet roads when time's not tight or rush along motorways when time is less plentiful, Alan.


----------



## stewartwebr

You only need to buy one sticker, this will cover for all German cities with umwelt zones. The zones themselves work only for the city centres. I suggest you head to Germany, stop at your first stopping, which I'm sure will be out with an umwelt zone and buy a sticker from the 100's of places selling them. You need you registration document and 6 euros ( they have gone up since my last purchase) you receive the sticker, stick it on your windscreen and that's you until you sell the van. It really is very simple.


----------



## aultymer

Stewart, maybe we were unlucky, but, in spite of looking, I did not find any place, in 4 weeks in Germany, advertising stickers for sale!!
The 'natives' I asked looked blank (including at least one garage) since they all get it with the car when they buy it.
We had one on the van, bought on-line from Koln, but not on the toad. So far no fines!!


----------



## Boff

Hi,

probably the best places to get Umwelt stickers when already in Germany are the DEKRA and TÜV centres, the latter being split into a northern (TÜV Nord) and southern (TÜV Süd) group. These are the centres doing the compulsory biennial motor vehicle inspections (equivalent to MOT in UK).

Practically every place in Germany that can be called a town has at least one of them, usually somewhere in the industrial outskirts, often clearly signposted. If you provide the documents, they can verify this on-line and sell you the sticker within minutes.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## stewartwebr

aultymer said:


> Stewart, maybe we were unlucky, but, in spite of looking, I did not find any place, in 4 weeks in Germany, advertising stickers for sale!!
> The 'natives' I asked looked blank (including at least one garage) since they all get it with the car when they buy it.
> We had one on the van, bought on-line from Koln, but not on the toad. So far no fines!!


We were advised years ago to purchase them from car dealerships. In the past I have searched the sat nav for the closest dealership, be it merc BMW what ever and have always been lucky enough to get one. You have me thinking now as we are heading to Germany later this month. Not too much of an issue as we will use the scooter for city centre stuff and leave the van on the Stellplatz

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## bellabee

As Boff says, you can get them from any Tuv testing centre. Try doing a Google search to find addresses. We had no problem at all.


----------



## Tiggs

Have a look at this from peejay which covers it thoroughly:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43830-umvelt.html

We are going to Germany in a couple of weeks and have a Bord Atlas of the Stellplatz sites - only a couple need the Umwelt sticker, such as Freiberg, and if you are passing through the towns via the main roads then you don't need a sticker. See this map as an example:

http://www.mvi.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/102565/Freiburg.pdf


----------



## jonegood

There are too many 'don t panic' merchants on here  

You only need an umwelt sticker for some city centres.

They are easy to get. I thought I needed one and went to the local council in the first German Town I stopped at, showed them the v5, gave them 5 euros and they handed me one.

The occasions I needed it were rare, its only the centres of the big cities. I havent bothered getting one for the new van yet. And I don t really believe they would chase across europe for it anyway.

*Don t buy a go box*, they are ridiculous. Either go somewhere else - Bavaria, Switzerland, Italian lakes etc or stay off Austrian Motorways. You can navigate through Austria without them.

St Gotthard is a good route ( just buy the flexible 10 day swiss pass for £25) or go via garmisch and back road into Innsbruck and pay to go over Brenner [pass.

The other 'panic' issue on here right now is the French breathalyser. As these are not mandatory for foreigners until November and they have a use by date on them, buy one at the start of next season, unless you are going over winter of course.

Above all remember, that these scary foreigners are just people like you and I, with very similar good and bad qualities. most of them will cut you a bit of slack for a system you don t fully understand as long as you make a bit of effort with them.

Bonnes vacances  

Jon


----------



## tonyblake

If you haven't got you Umwelt sticker yet, take your log book and go to a garage as soon as you cross into Germany and they will complete the form and issue a sticker immediately. I did it after I decided to go into Germany from France. I crossed at Strasborg and immediately found a garage and did it. Took less than 10 minutes and that was without communication because of language.6.6. Euros. Either green, yellow or red depending on the age/engine type of vehicle. Mine is a yellow one and it is for the life of the vehicle.


----------



## jeffro

Seems i was worrying needlessly looks like if i am not going into a city [which i wont be] i dont need a sticker anyway. Still i have applied online to Berlin for a 6 Europe one see if it arrives before i leave .Not going to get a go box because i am not going to use any motorways Sorted ! Thanks all


----------



## stewartwebr

jonegood said:


> There are too many 'don t panic' merchants on here
> 
> You only need an umwelt sticker for some city centres.
> 
> They are easy to get. I thought I needed one and went to the local council in the first German Town I stopped at, showed them the v5, gave them 5 euros and they handed me one.
> 
> The occasions I needed it were rare, its only the centres of the big cities. I havent bothered getting one for the new van yet. And I don t really believe they would chase across europe for it anyway.
> 
> *Don t buy a go box*, they are ridiculous. Either go somewhere else - Bavaria, Switzerland, Italian lakes etc or stay off Austrian Motorways. You can navigate through Austria without them.
> 
> St Gotthard is a good route ( just buy the flexible 10 day swiss pass for £25) or go via garmisch and back road into Innsbruck and pay to go over Brenner [pass.
> 
> The other 'panic' issue on here right now is the French breathalyser. As these are not mandatory for foreigners until November and they have a use by date on them, buy one at the start of next season, unless you are going over winter of course.
> 
> Above all remember, that these scary foreigners are just people like you and I, with very similar good and bad qualities. most of them will cut you a bit of slack for a system you don t fully understand as long as you make a bit of effort with them.
> 
> Bonnes vacances
> 
> Jon


I hope you don't include me in your Don't Panic Merchants...I was trying to convince the OP that there is no need to get concerned and be helpful along the way sharing my experiences of both Austria and Germany??


----------

